

Ask HN: An open source clone of Evernote? - eshvk

So I really like Evernote. It is beautiful, integrates well with my need to scribble notes and occasionally clip articles. I am probably going to pay for it sometime or the other. Before I do that, I was wondering if there was an alternative where I still have access to the data (OK with setting up my own servers) if Evernote goes away.
======
infocollector
Preferably in Python please :).

